

Does your monitor hurt your eyes at night? Auto-adjust your color temperature. - chaosmachine
http://www.stereopsis.com/flux/

======
anuraggoel
Previous discussion here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=488211>

------
jaytee_clone
It will be even cooler if it adjusts according to how much light your web cam
detects.

I imagine this isn't too hard. You probably need to design a clever light-
intensity-test to determine the range your cam can detect.

------
radu_floricica
My 2 cents: The eye's perception of color "white" is _very_ dependent to
context. That's why whatever change this does to the monitor at first, it will
not be visible in a few minutes. Also why I check the "slow transition"
checkbox. The least you notice about it the more useful it is. Or so I'm
guessing.

------
moe
I'm using xflux for about 3 months now and wouldn't want to miss it anymore.

My first reaction was the obvious "Urgh, I'll never get used to this red
tint". Only 30 minutes later I was barely noticing it anymore. And on second
day, after an allnighter, I realized that it really does reduce my eyestrain
significantly.

That said, the tool itself is not without flaws, at least not the linux
version.

I'd much prefer if I could just manually set the color temp without their
latitude magic which is always off by an hour or two in my area. Also I'd want
it to fade gradually instead of switching over in one fellow swoop.

Maybe a fellow hacker can point me to a command line util that lets me
manually set the color temperature in X11?

------
ComputerGuru
My MacBook changes the screen brightness and that's all I needed.

If I wake up at 4am (having gone to sleep mere minutes before :P), my MacBook
dutifully shows me a screen with a brightness of 1 - given, of course, that
the lights are still off as they usually are.

------
lucumo
I tried this and found it highly annoying. It didn't seem to use any kind of
gradation. Just "hey, it's supposed to be dark where you are" and everything
turns red. It's really irritating.

------
jjs
Does this actually do anything to help your eyes?

~~~
tel
I've been using the Mac version for a month or so now. My experience has been
pretty pleasant: the slight hue shift serves both to decrease eye strain and
to suggest that it's getting late (an unintended but useful consequence).

I personally am not sure that the ease on my eyes really comes from the hue
shifting or simply from the reduced contrast, but either way I enjoy the
effects of the program.

Easily the biggest problem I have is that the Mac version doesn't actually
gradually shift hues and so when it makes its sudden change at around 7pm it
literally hurts my eyes as they attempt to adjust.

------
asmosoinio
Tried to use this for a while, but in Vista some system pop-ups and whatnot
made the screen flash back to normal. This hurt my eyes quite a few times when
in happened after the screen had been a lot darker for a long time.

------
FlorinAndrei
Terrible idea if you're like me and have calibrated your monitor and now can
detect minute changes in the color temperature. :-)

Turn down brightness and/or contrast if you like, but don't mess with the
color.

------
forkqueue
I saw this a while ago and my question is the same as before - anyone know a
Linux equivalent?

~~~
plaes
As I cannot try it (I'm using 64-bit Linux), I peeked into the executable and
found out that it is using XF86VidModeSetGammaRamp and XF86VidModeGetGammaRamp
functions internally and it takes latitude and zip code (not longitude, so it
is US-only).

Armed with location and time, program already knows how much sunlight there
should be (plus-minus some error) and then the daemon slowly changes the color
temperature of the monitor...

~~~
lucumo
> As I cannot try it (I'm using 64-bit Linux)

There's a Linux link on the page. It works on 64-bit too.

~~~
plaes
Yes, I found it, downloaded it and disassembled it...

Of course it would work on amd64 if you have also 32-bit userspace (ie
multilib support) installed and 32-bit emulation enabled... but I don't.

------
ashishb4u
the red tint is irritating (though its only been half an hour for me), and not
only to eyes. Human eye is most sensitive to green wavelengths, dont know why
they chose red.

------
daflip
Anyone know why it makes an outbound tcp connection?

------
shiranaihito
If your eyes are sensitive, as mine are, the first thing you should do is
reduce contrast. Brightness is less straining, and colors are just colors.

